# Bling !



## Wren (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2020)

@Wren Thanks for this new game. I like it!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 19, 2020)

Pleased to hear you’re enjoying it RR x


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## charry (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)

LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> LOL


Who needs brass knuckles?


----------



## Wren (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2020)

British crown bling


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2020)

*British Royal Jewels: Queen's Brazilian Aquamarine Broach *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2020)

The 59.60-carat stone was bought after just five minutes' bidding at Sotheby's, reports said.

https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...-sells-for-71-million-smashing-auction-record


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2020)

This is very tame bling compared to everyone else's.


----------



## Wren (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2020)

Omg I love jewelry.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 22, 2021)

That's gorgeous @RadishRose. ^


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jul 27, 2021)

OMG that is beautiful! ^


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2021)

chic said:


> OMG that is beautiful! ^
> 
> View attachment 175702


Pearls, so classic!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2021)

Dollhouse


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>





​


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## chic (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 17, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 206162



Wonderful! Do you know the details of the piece?  My father and grandfather were jewelry designers...


----------



## JonSR77 (May 17, 2022)

15 of the Most Expensive Pieces of Jewelry Ever Shown on 'Antiques Roadshow'​TFW the weird brooch your aunt gave you turns out to be worth $100k.


https://www.marieclaire.com/fashion/news/g5001/most-expensive-pieces-of-jewelry-antiques-roadshow/


----------



## JonSR77 (May 17, 2022)

Crown Jewels of England...

https://www.hrp.org.uk/tower-of-london/history-and-stories/the-crown-jewels/#gs.0z5wp5


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 24, 2022)

Ancient Jewelry: 9 of the Oldest Pieces of Jewelry in the World
​1. Jewelry of the Neanderthals Found in Croatia​It’s true that Neanderthals are part of our ancestry, but they’re not as close to us as the Homosapien’s – our direct ancestors. While Neanderthals weren’t as capable as sophisticated thought, it’s clear that they still had jewelry. 

It was only a few years ago, in 2013, that a piece of jewelry was found in a Neanderthal cave in Croatia. One interesting thing about this necklace was that it was made from the talon of an eagle! Even over a hundred thousand years ago, people were making decorations for their bodies like we still do to this day. 


https://blog.greenwichtime.com/life...of-the-oldest-pieces-of-jewelry-in-the-world/


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2023)




----------

